# Merry Christmas TLF



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!​*In this over commercialized time of year, make sure to slow down and take stock of how richly blessed we are. From homes to health, family to freedom; it's truly humbling.

I've heard it said that 'He is the reason for the season' but I suggest that _You_ are the reason for the season. He wasn't born in a manger to save himself. It was the ultimate gift to you.

I'm sure I speak on behalf of many here: A sincere thank you for the gift and blessing that you all make TLF. Its friendships, camaraderie, insight, revelation, "and even the good times." I can't put TLF under my tree, but know I count you all as one of my richest gifts. Whether home or away from home, I wish you a Merry Christmas.

Cheers, blessings, and enjoy these holidays.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!​*


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!

@dfw_pilot your BBCode utilization is very impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LoL, took a while.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well said @dfw_pilot. Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday Jesus!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas to everyone and their families.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!​*In this over commercialized time of year, make sure to slow down and take stock of how richly blessed we are. From homes to health, family to freedom; it's truly humbling.
> 
> I've heard it said that 'He is the reason for the season' but I suggest that _You_ are the reason for the season. He wasn't born in a manger to save himself. It was the ultimate gift to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks DFW_Pilot, agree with everything you said wholeheartedly. Merry Christmas to you and everyone else on the Forums. Happy birthday, Lord.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice words, dfw_pilot.
Merry Christmas, TLF. My favorite place.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Well said......MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!​*In this over commercialized time of year, make sure to slow down and take stock of how richly blessed we are. From homes to health, family to freedom; it's truly humbling.
> 
> I've heard it said that 'He is the reason for the season' but I suggest that _You_ are the reason for the season. He wasn't born in a manger to save himself. It was the ultimate gift to you.
> 
> ...


Very nice...Merry Christmas!


----------



## deboy922 (Aug 27, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Well said @dfw_pilot! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Likewise. 
Merry Christmas guys. 
May your beers be tall and your lawns short in 2020.


----------

